# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filma te Vjeter

## green

_Mund te rekomandoni ketu filma te vjeter qe i keni pare dhe iu kane pelqyer.
Mundesisht ndonje site ku shkoni bleni zakonisht. 

Mbaj mend kur kam qene e vogel, filmin "Kopraci". Me cfare titulli mund ta gjej nese kerkoj per kete film?! Thjesht kuriozitet sepse e kam shume te mjegullt ne koke (s'e mbaj mend fare, ne fakt...) Si e ka pasur emrin aktori qe luante ne kete film? Eshte i njejti qe ka luajtur dhe Fantomasin apo filmat me xhandare...lol

Ju specialistet e kinemase, hidhuni .

cheers per tani
green_

----------


## mad

green.....si rol ka luajtur Harpagonin, dhe filmi titullohet *L' Avare(FRA)* ose *The Miser(ENG)*.

shpresoj te te hyje ne pune!  :buzeqeshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## D&G Feminine

Luis de Fine e ka emrin aktori qe luan kopracin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

_Mad, D&G - thnx. Nje hug prej meje per te dy.
green_

----------


## adis68

Une vete i blej ne ebay. Kam blere disa edhe ne DVD si psh westerns:
"The good the bad and the ugly"
"For a fistful of dollars"
me ka mbetur pa blere for a few dollars more qe te plotesoj trilogjine e Sergio Leones "Man with no name"

"Once upon a time in the west"

"Bullet for the general" Gian Maria Volonte, Klaus Kinski qe ne shqip njihet si "Plumbi i Arte"

"Helena e Trojes" (Helen of Troy) Rossana Podesta

dhe me ne fund bleva "Odissea" me Bekim Fehmiun dhe Irene Papas

----------


## alnosa

Po shikoj filmin shqiptar *"GJENERALI I USHTRISE VDEKUR".* Kisha harruar qe e kisha ne kasete ketu...

----------


## Fiori

Një film që po më vjen ndërmend dhe që pashë këtë javë ishte *"Layer Cake"* me Daniel Craig. Më pëlqejnë filmat që të mbajnë lidhur sepse duhet ta kesh mëndjen tek rrjedha e ngjarjes dhe tek të gjithë dialogët e karaktereve që të kuptosh çfarë është duke ndodhur...

Më pëlqeu filozofia e filmit edhe pse kish ca bam bume aty këtu.

----------


## Leila

Kam pare nje version te Lifetime te tregimit THE LOTTERY nga Shirley Jackson. Luante Keri Russell, qe e kam qejf.

Me kujtoi anetaret e forumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Humdinger

Për Korasonin.
Kemi harruar filmin "Të gjithë lumenjtë rrjedhin" me Filadelfian dhe Brenton... e mban mend??!!

Po postoj ca foto më poshtë nga ai film.

----------


## Humdinger

Aktorët:

PHILADELPHIA  Sigrid Thornton 
BRENTON  John Waters 
CYRUS JAMES  Parker Stevenson 
UNCLE CHARLES  Charles Tingwell 
ANNE HESTER  Dinah Shearing 
ALISTAIR RAEBURN  Adrian Wright 
MISS BARRETT  Diane Craig 
TOM GRITCHLEY  Gus Mecurio 

Filmi ishte i mini-seri 8 orë, i bazuar mbi novelën e Nancy Cato dhe u prodhua në 1983.
 Disa foto të tjera:

----------


## Humdinger

... dhe një e fundit që kam:

----------


## Tekanjozja

*Ka ndonje filmin skllavja izaura me qafshni mu se me ka mor malli per ate film....*

----------


## Humdinger

Skllavja Izaura, prodhim i 1976.
Aktorja Lucelia Santos, tashmë 49 vjeçe, luante rolin e Izaurës.

Aktorët:

Lucélia Santos .... Isaura
Rubens de Falco .... Leôncio Almeida
Norma Blum .... Malvina Fontoura
Roberto Pirillo .... Tobias Vidal
Mário Cardoso .... Henrique Fontoura
Beatriz Lyra .... Ester Almeida
Elisa Fernandes .... Taís Vidal
Átila Iório .... Miguel
Léa Garcia .... Rosa
Isaac Bardavid .... Francisco
Myrian Rios .... Aninha
Ítalo Rossi .... José
Zeni Pereira .... Januária
Ângela Leal .... Carmen
Lady Francisco .... Juliana


Ja disa foto më poshtë:

----------


## Gunnar

he mo se na kujtuat Bon Esperancen mo  :buzeqeshje: 

Kam ripare "Once upon a time in the west", film i paperseritshem. Po te kesh parasysh kohen kur eshte xhiruar, fotografia eshte thjesht e papare.

Pashe edhe "The Wind That Shakes the Barley" te Ken Loach (ne fakt eshte film i ri). shume i bukur

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Për Korasonin.
> Kemi harruar filmin "Të gjithë lumenjtë rrjedhin" me Filadelfian dhe Brenton... e mban mend??!!


E mbaj ...e mbaj...!  Ne fillim s'donte ajo, pastaj...ehhhh.... 

Fill pas ketij ( me duket ) u shfaq " The Thorn Birds " me R. Chambarlain. 

Para ketij ose paralel, shfaqej "Dinastia" . Seriali me i mire i te gjithe koherave ( te mija). Alexis was my hero !  :djall sarkastik:  

Apo se ke pas ndjekur , Humdinger ?  Megjithese doje s'doje do ta shihje, se te henen ne oren 9 te darkes, cdo beje tjeter? Nje dite me pare ishe lodhur duke i ra dy here xhiros se madhe nga UT deri tek Skenderbeu.  :pa dhembe:  

Edhe sa takoje...uaaaaaa...duhej te ndaloje cdo 10 metra, plus qe pershendetja perseritej po aq here sa perseritej xhiroja. Rini e celikte !  :buzeqeshje:  

Do kujtoj edhe filma te tjere te vjeter...Pervec "Zhaku i pamposhtur" . Lina e kish emrin e dashura e tij? Se mbaj mend filmin, por mbaj mend qe e hodhen ne nje pus te shterur, ku kishte minj ( kafsha me e tmerrshme  per mua). Mbaj mend qe Zhaku kishte edhe nje pale nallone druri shume primitive, jo si ato qe kemi pas perdor ne plazh. Uaaa, se tani mu kujtua. Si i benim nallonet vete ne? 
Jo vete... vete, por handmade...(lol)

----------


## shoku_tanku

Do te doja te shikoja ate filmin "Duaje emrin tend",kam kohe pa e pare...

----------


## Lioness

Kam qejf te shoh "Disperatamente Giulia"  (Luante dhe Bekim Fehmiu aty nqs me kujtohet mire.)

S'kam lene me faqe interneti pa kerkuar per ta blere por s'gjeta gje  :i ngrysur: .  

PS: Filmi i vjeter i fundit qe kam pare "An Affair to Remember."  Always a classic.

----------


## Tekanjozja

*U monova mos gjej foto ,po per qamet jan zhduk vec cast gjeta , edhe una e kam pas qef shum ket ...........( osht ne permbledhja historis po talisht )


Cast

Giulia De Blasco
    Tahnee Welch
Ermes
    Fabio Testi
Carmen Milkovich
    Laura Antonelli
Marta Montini
    Dalila Di Lazzaro 
Ubaldo Milkovich
    Enrico maria Salerno
Zaira
    Marina Suma
Vittorio De Blasco
    Eros Pagni
Armando Zani
    Bekim Fehmiu
Diana
    Nina Soldano
Armando Zani 1
    Pino Quartullo
Leo Rovelli
    Stephane Ferrara
altri personaggi
    Jean-Pierre Cassel 
altri personaggi
    Lucia Cassini
altri personaggi
    Corinne Clery
altri personaggi
    Francoise Fabian

Credits

Regia
    Enrico maria Salerno
Sceneggiatura
    Ennio De Concini , Enrico maria Salerno
Costumi
    Vera cozzolino Cox
Effetti
    Roberto lagonigro Hill
Fotografia
    Ennio guarnieri Dreville
Musiche
    Francis Lai
Scenografia
    Francesco frigeri Dreville

*

----------


## hope31

une do doja te shihja nder filmat e vjeter,  filmin "Gruaja e panjohur"
eshte film i huaj shume i bukur, ndoshta e ka pare ndonjeri prej jush

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kur isha ne Gusht ne Shqiperi pashe filmin Lulekuqe mbi mure.
Ketu ne Itali na e kane thare syrin Filmat Shqiptar.

----------

